# I am fed up with this "Slow Speeds" & "FUP" . Any Provider with good speeds in KOLKATA



## Ironman (Aug 31, 2012)

*I am fed up with this &quot;Slow Speeds&quot; &amp; &quot;FUP&quot; . Any Provider with good speeds in KOLKATA*

I am absolutely fed up with 
BSNL ULD 700 or something like that .....which i use
FUP 6 GB
but every month they change speeds in near 4 GB .......... CHEATERS

I am a heavy downloader , and i need a Broadband with good Speeds Reasonably 

As far as i Know there is no Provider without FUP
Still "Puchneme Keya Jata Hai"
IS THERE ANY BROADBAND PROVIDER WITHOUT FUP IN KOLKATA (South) ???

2nd Question:
Please suggest me a Provider or Plan , wired or Wireless (Having proven Constant speeds , BTW:i stay within 2 Km of the BSNL Office/Tower)
Even after FUP they should give me Better Speeds than 512kbps~~60kBps

So if you need any other info , just ask me 

BUDGET:I am a student , so please go easy on me , now i pay around 7000 in 12 months to bsnl
So Choose accordingly

PS:What is Peering ? and how is it different from downloading ? Saw it in one of the Providers Website .


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Buddy kolkata does not have cheap plans unlike other metro cities.my elder brother is using megabala BB 2mbps unlimited without fup and he is paying 2.5k/month
in peering u can get high speed upload in torrents from local uploders.unfortunetly megabela stopped peering


----------



## Ironman (Sep 4, 2012)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Buddy kolkata does not have cheap plans unlike other metro cities.my elder brother is using megabala BB 2mbps unlimited without fup and he is paying 2.5k/month
> in peering u can get high speed upload in torrents from local uploders.unfortunetly megabela stopped peering



So .. i still Have to Stick with BSNL ULD 700

Man....... 
Other Countries have speeds in MBPS

and i cannot even cross the KBPS border !

PS
Meghbela Cable & Broadband Services Pvt. Ltd

dont have any package for 2.5 k = 2mbps


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 4, 2012)

try citi online....or alliance....


----------



## Ironman (Sep 5, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> try citi online....or alliance....


citi online
googlesearch gives me
Bank Accounts, Credit Cards, Home / Personal Loans, Investments, Insurance, NRI and Online Banking Services | Citibank India

Can YOu Give me the URL of the Company or Service ?

Alliance Same Problem , FUP !!


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 5, 2012)

9051766664/9051466663


----------



## masterkd (Sep 7, 2012)

Whatever ISP you'll be with here in Kolkata, you are bound to be disappointed..everyone is associated with some kind of problem..I've personally tested around 5 ISPs..everyone s**** one way or another..FUP, service, worthless CC something is there..so ultimately I just stopped expecting..hope you can go the same way!!


----------



## Ironman (Sep 11, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/138028-post-your-speedtest-results-16.html#post1744189

How is it possible in INDIA ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ironman said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/138028-post-your-speedtest-results-16.html#post1744189
> 
> How is it possible in INDIA ?


Possible..they use a way better cable(fibre optics). many of universities provides 60+ mbps


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2012)

see the isp:HP.it was done from HP corporate office which obviously has a 100mbps connection at least.


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 11, 2012)

How is service of reliance internet in delhi ? Atleast their plans look good Source. And no FUP as well.
- fed user of MTNL


----------



## Ironman (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: I am fed up with this &quot;Slow Speeds&quot; &amp; &quot;FUP&quot; . Any Provider with good speeds in KOLKATA*



pratyush997 said:


> Possible..they use a way better cable(fibre optics). many of universities provides 60+ mbps



Can you name some univs ?



cute.bandar said:


> How is service of reliance internet in delhi ? Atleast their plans look good Source. And no FUP as well.
> - fed user of MTNL



Which one ?? , all of them have FUP as i see ..... Which one did you saw ?


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 12, 2012)

Peace of Mind Flat Fee Plans  -no mention of a FUP


----------



## icebags (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: I am fed up with this &quot;Slow Speeds&quot; &amp; &quot;FUP&quot; . Any Provider with good speeds in KOLKATA*



Ironman said:


> I am absolutely fed up with
> BSNL ULD 700 or something like that .....which i use
> FUP 6 GB
> but every month they change speeds in near 4 GB .......... CHEATERS



at least u r getting that fup of 6 gb. for me, i am using 750 uld and they still giving me 512kbps from start to end.

i have complained to so many time to the exchange even talked to the assistant divisional engineer and they finally replied "those plans written in website are wrong". dont know what to do after this and finally stopped complaining. 

unfortunately there are no other companies here in kolkata either, that provides good internet plans.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2012)

^^if i remember correctly someone posted something similar to your problem on another forum.apparently in his case there were 2 750plans,one old with no FUP & 512kbps fixed while another with 6gb FUP.there was a difference in name i think something like UL750 & ULD750(ULD stands for Unlimited with differential speed).maybe this is the case with you too.


----------



## icebags (Sep 17, 2012)

^^yah, i posted about it before.  now the problem is they refuse to understand. i have mentioned "ULD" so many times in the application letter and even changed plan to ULD850, but its still the same. and when their assistant divisional engineer says something like that, its either they r fools or they r trying to make people fool.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 22, 2012)

Try going into the Jadavpur BSNL Office and straight complain to the Officer in charge there

That Works everytime !


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 22, 2012)

I think it's better to have both, a cable broadband and BSNL. Alliance, Meghbala, Siti (not Citi) they all provide 600-700 KB/s at a mere 400-500 p.m. But they aren't stable! That time BSNL will come in play.


----------

